# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   Thought you guys may like too view some snaps I took in Anguilla, in May of this year.
 > Just click on each photo to see the larger version.
 > 
 > http://mark-minetoshare.blogspot.com/2009_06_01_ar...

## markantigua

Thought you guys may like too view some snaps I took in Anguilla, in May of this year.
Just click on each photo to see the larger version.

http://mark-minetoshare.blogspot.com...1_archive.html

----------

